# PouchedRat's picture thread



## pouchedrat (Aug 20, 2009)

Figures I should probably start a thread of my own for once... I do love taking photos, although most are crappy

green bottle blue sling











Blue Fang girlie











Cyriocosmus bertae






My Cyriocosmus ritae MALE (lol, MM as of today)






















Cyriocosmus elegans






Cyriocosmus sellatus (GIT OUTTA MAH OFFICE) - one MEAN little Cyrio 











Cyriocosmus perezmilesi sling






Avic avic sling






Avic versicolor sling






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9hwdDwenCYI


More tarantulas with pics... but later, I'll spare you all.


----------



## Faing (Aug 20, 2009)

Nice collection. Cute A versi vid btw


----------



## pouchedrat (Aug 21, 2009)

B. boehmei youngin











Nhandu chromatus (this one's finally showing color, the rest of them are brown blobs)






G. pulchripes, first T, getting big!  Got it Feb. 2009 as a 1/2" sling






The rest of my T's are all brown blobs still... Euathlus sp. blue, B. smithi, etc.


----------



## plunge (Aug 22, 2009)

very nice, im surprised that pulchripes has grown as fast as it has lol


----------



## wayne the pain (Aug 23, 2009)

Great pictures, love the Cyriocosmus ritae, and love the milli's too :clap:


----------



## pouchedrat (Aug 23, 2009)

Thanks!  I forgot to add my ivory millipede photos, but I added a quick couple crappy ones to the last post.  

My C. ritae boy was purchased as a female, then surprised me his last moult, lol.  I'm planning on getting him a girlfriend in the near future hopefully, if all goes well.  Also, the C. bertae's looking gravid (she was a WC).  She's much larger than she was in that photo, and is getting bigger every day despite not eating (and holing herself up).   I think I'm a Cyriocosmus lover.  

Would LOVE to get a C. leetzi, but maybe when more are readily available here in the states and I've paid the bills off, haha!


----------



## J.huff23 (Aug 24, 2009)

Awesome Cyriocosmus collection! Im envious.


----------



## pouchedrat (Oct 1, 2009)

"Oh Hell no am I going in there.."


----------



## Ariel (Oct 1, 2009)

nice collection!!


----------



## pouchedrat (Aug 7, 2010)

my slings and juvies are getting larger.. 



































































with 44 tarantulas now... don't think i'd ever be able to post them all, just my faves, lol.


----------



## LovePets (Aug 7, 2010)

Very nice collection you have there.Keep em coming!:clap:


----------



## Terry D (Aug 7, 2010)

Rat, Nicely varied collection you have going there! G pulchripes is getting biiiiig The little heartbutt doomafichies are cool, too


Terry.


----------



## pouchedrat (Jan 26, 2011)

My Paco Chaco, first tarantula ever... on 2/20/09






and today:  1/26/11.  He's definitely a male... 






I need to get some decent shots up.  never have time to take pics anymore


----------



## Johnny1320 (Jan 27, 2011)

What is that first greenish t?


----------



## pouchedrat (Jan 27, 2011)

Holothele incei.  Got a few of em


----------



## pouchedrat (Mar 24, 2011)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bosing (Mar 24, 2011)

I love your dwarf species!!! Nice pics, man!


----------



## pouchedrat (Mar 29, 2011)

Molt series of my GBB girl

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pouchedrat (Aug 29, 2012)

Well it's been about a year since I've posted photos.  I figured I should at least post some pics here and there.  

Remember my little baby Grammostola pulchripes boy?  
2-20-2009







And now 8-2012








Green bottle blue female
4-2009







8-2012







Theraphosa stirmi female

12-2009







8-2012






 -phone pic, after molt




















Some random pics now of my other tarantulas (most of which I've had for a few years now... getting bigger but still most aren't full grown)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Legion09 (Aug 29, 2012)

Great collection!  Love the pics...the comparison on size from then and now...makes me giddy with anticipation for my slings.


----------



## Storm76 (Aug 29, 2012)

Very nice pictures, funny to see that GBB prefers to molt "high up"


----------



## pouchedrat (Sep 3, 2013)

Some pics broke.  ugh..












































I was vacuuming near the tarantulas, when my T. stirmi ran up to attack me through the glass.  




















And to show growth of my first tarantula,  Grammostola pulchripes male, 
picture taken: 2009






AND Picture taken 8-3-2013!!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Sep 3, 2013)

Nice shots.  one of my big Nhandu used to freak out when I vacuumed too.  I guess she has figured out it has nothing to do with her, cuz she doesn't do it anymore, but that was pretty funny.


----------

